# Marcum VS825C



## scoutn (Jan 11, 2009)

Anybody use one of these? Comments good and bad?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

My buddy bought one,for $700 you would think it would be a great unit,he returned it the following day.He said it had poor quality screen image and clarity in "Gin" clear water.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Was he in a dark house or outside?

I was always told that they had the best image of any camera?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

He fishes in a wheel house,and yeah,thats why he bought the darn thing "best one out there".Maybe marcum will work the kinks out by next season.


----------

